# GenieGo — I Must Be Missing Something Obvious



## traderjo (Sep 9, 2014)

I've read whatever I can find here, and I still can't get OOH to work with my GenieGo.

I have the HR44 connected wirelessly. I have the newest GenieGo with new firmware (got both very recently).

I can stream in the home, and I can download to my iPad.

From the GGG, outward, here's what I have:

GG via ethernet (obviously) to my Asus RT-AC68U to my TWC Arris modem+WiFi combo. The TWC equipment is bridged with WiFi turned off.

I have all ports discussed here (that I found, anyway) opened and then a rule for each of the ports, with single line (no ranges) rules opening both TCP and UDP on both the modem and the router. So I have port forwarding turned on for 8082, another rule for 8083, and so on, starting with the 2 500x ports I saw mentioned here specifically for TWC, and including rules for 8082 through to 8089.

I have tried setting the iPad app to listen on other ports besides the default 8082-83, no improvement.

**I can see the DVR contents when I am OOH**, but when I try to play something I get an error that playback can't happen right now. The error I get on the iPad is: The program cannot be streamed from your GenieGo at this moment." On my Mac, the GenieGo app behaves the same way (can see the DVR contents when OOH, can stream in the home, etc.) but the error is "Your HD DVR is currently busy and cannot support streaming. Please try again later (GenieGo/131)". I know for certain nothing is being recorded while I am testing this.

I tried turning off the Asus firewall (the Arris firewall is already off). No luck.

I have tried all of the port pairs, no difference.

The download/upload speeds for the OOH networks I am trying are 11/6 (T-Mobile hotspot off my phone), 14/4 (Starbucks Google), and 75/55 (HQ of an ISP).

I tried resetting and restarting every device, including the DVR. I also powered down everything and brought it all back up in order (modem, router, DVR, GG). Including a hard reset of the GG several times (red button for 2 minutes).

Suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I get that error whenever I try to watch via wireless. When I watch via the cellular network, I don't have that issue. Sorry, I've never found an answer as to why that is (for me at least).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

traderjo said:


> I've read whatever I can find here, and I still can't get OOH to work with my GenieGo.
> 
> I have the HR44 connected wirelessly. I have the newest GenieGo with new firmware (got both very recently).
> 
> ...


What is the IP scheme of the TWC modem and your Asus. . if the TWC modem truly bridged, you shouldn't need forwarding in it. If not forward the two ports to the WAN IP of your Asus and then in the Asus forward to the IP of GG. Avoid double NAT.

I've found some locations (Starbucks) that will work at one location but not another. Probably ports blocked. I can always OOH from my ATT MiFi (portable hotspot) if I have coverage.


----------



## traderjo (Sep 9, 2014)

The TWC modem shows an external IP of .47.168, the Asus shows an external IP of .39.65.

When I test my IP on IP/port testing websites, it shows the Asus IP and the open ports that I set up.

UPDATE:
That did it!!! I tore down the port forwarding on the TWC modem, and video started streaming from the DVR into my hotel room.

THANK-YOU!!!

Awesome forum, this......


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

traderjo said:


> The TWC modem shows an external IP of .47.168, the Asus shows an external IP of .39.65.
> 
> When I test my IP on IP/port testing websites, it shows the Asus IP and the open ports that I set up.
> 
> ...


Great news! So many times the ISPs combo modem / router is the problem. Glad it's working for you.


----------

